# Practice makes perfect...



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 28, 2014)

So, I got my first seize !! Anyhow, I thought I fixed it but being soooooo freaked out when it happened I added too much coloring. Now I have Cloudy With A Chance Of BLUE! Blue foam, blue EVERYTHING! Can't sell them so we'll use them at home. 

I was not impressed with myself so I made two new batches that came out lovely! Image with the bright blue soap shows my blob of blue mess. The light blue is a lovely Jasmine with fine blue granuals for exfoliation. The yellowish is tumeric (very little) with honeybush tea and a honey fragrance. They are so great I want to eat them. 

Guess it turned out well in the end...  









Lizette


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 28, 2014)

They all look nice, especially the turmeric soap. I like the vividness of the first soap as well.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 29, 2014)

Those are all beautiful!


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 29, 2014)

PRetty, but I see how the blue everything would be a problem.  Short of calling it Smurf Soap or Mel Gibson Soap, could you cut it and use it in other soaps to sell?


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 29, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> PRetty, but I see how the blue everything would be a problem.  Short of calling it Smurf Soap or Mel Gibson Soap, could you cut it and use it in other soaps to sell?




That could be an idea thanks!! Didn't think about that.  


Lizette


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 29, 2014)

I have this vision of shredding it and using it in a soap called "A Chance of Rain" so it looks like raindrops in a white/grey/blue soap.   (then the leaky blue would just fit the theme!)


----------



## KristaY (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful soaps! I like the vivid blue but I can see how it would be a bit of a problem staining the wash cloths, tub, shower, skin..... CanaDawn's idea of rain drops would be perfect for it! Your "seizure" may end up being amazing in the end, lol. Who knows, you may want to add it to your permanent design line! :smile:


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Appreciate all the advice and pep talk  makes me feel a little better thanks! 


Lizette


----------



## kikajess (Jul 29, 2014)

These are great. I especially love the blue one. It reminds me of indigo dying like this:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 29, 2014)

lizettevdm23 said:


> So, I got my first seize ��!! Anyhow, I thought I fixed it but being soooooo freaked out when it happened I added too much coloring. Now I have Cloudy With A Chance Of BLUE! Blue foam, blue EVERYTHING! _*Can't sell them so we'll use them at home. *_
> 
> I was not impressed with myself so I made two new batches that came out lovely! Image with the bright blue soap shows my blob of blue mess. The light blue is a lovely Jasmine with fine blue granuals for exfoliation. The yellowish is tumeric (very little) with honeybush tea and a honey fragrance. They are so great I want to eat them.
> 
> Guess it turned out well in the end...



From post on 7/8 so 3 weeks ago
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47085



lizettevdm23 said:


> So _*I am new and just started and tried my  first two batches yesterday. *_To my surprize...this is what came out. I  used Pringles containers and cocoa and paprika to color. Very excited to  make more and more and more and more soap!! :smile:


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 29, 2014)

Please lets not start this again.  I think we are all capable of reading the posts and yes remembering as well.  This is not an issue that needs rehashing.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 29, 2014)

Agreed. Maybe it's time admin had a policy of referring posters in these situations *privately* to an FAQ or article.


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry I have no idea what you are trying to refer me to? Am I not allowed to post my pictures? 


Lizette


----------



## robosqu1d (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Lizette,

 They are referring to your statement that you only started making soap 3 weeks ago but are already talking about selling, Presumably you are not selling soap YET as they can't be ready, are not fully cured and won't have been tested properly.

Anyhow, the soaps look lovely and I particularly like the pale blue sparkly one. What are the blue granules made of?


----------



## Relle (Jul 30, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> Agreed. Maybe it's time admin had a policy of referring posters in these situations *privately* to an FAQ or article.


 
If the post is put up for all to read , it is replied to, publicly.


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for helping to clear that up a bit. Obviously I will not sell any soap that has not been cured properly or tested! I think my post was in any case shared so that I could tell about my soap that seized an not about when I am going to start selling them. Apologies if my post attracted the wrong attention. I thought this forum was abou sharing, supporting and enjoying.... Guess I was wrong. 

Thank you to everyone else for the lovely comments. 


Lizette


----------



## seven (Jul 30, 2014)

Lizette, wow that is one blue soap!  what did you use as a colorant? Did you test it yet? I wonder if the suds are gonna be blue? My bet is: yes


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 30, 2014)

lizettevdm23 said:


> I thought this forum was abou sharing, supporting and enjoying.... Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Thank you to everyone else for the lovely comments.
> 
> Lizette




Lizette it is about supporting and enjoying and learning.  For many people the subject of people selling too quickly is a sore one.  It brings out a emotional response and can get heated.  I hope you will take the time to read around the forum and take some advice from some old soapers, some of which are very set in our ways.  Oh and grow a thick skin - you will need that anyway when the time does come that you begin selling.


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 30, 2014)

seven said:


> Lizette, wow that is one blue soap!  what did you use as a colorant? Did you test it yet? I wonder if the suds are gonna be blue? My bet is: yes




Yes definitely not what I expected! Hahahaha! I used a blue tint which is actually for liquid soap...but as you can see way tooooo much! Will rather stick to my micas next time 

Oh almost forgot...yes I did test it...blue foam all over the place!!! Not nice at all


Lizette



Dorymae said:


> Lizette it is about supporting and enjoying and learning. For many people the subject of people selling too quickly is a sore one. It brings out a emotional response and can get heated. I hope you will take the time to read around the forum and take some advice from some old soapers, some of which are very set in our ways. Oh and grow a thick skin - you will need that anyway when the time does come that you begin selling.




Will do thank you so much. I am not thinking of selling anything before I am absolutely sure it is exceptional. Love making soap and will continue to share, ask for advice and learn from the wisdom from the ones who has done this for a long time 


Lizette


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 30, 2014)

Relle said:


> If the post is put up for all to read , it is replied to, publicaly.


 
I think we're all a little ragged and sick of that particular topic (new sellers) after those couple of recent threads. I was just hoping we didn't have to do it every single time. If it must be done publicly, it would be awesome if admin would instead just link to an article or sticky about how to determine one is ready to sell soap, so we can instead focus on what WAS being discussed, which was the hyper-blue soap, and the other photos here in the photo gallery.

to whit: That first hyper blue soap looks really smooth and solid for a seized batch! How did you get it into the molds AND manage a little swirl in the white? must have been some hectic moments in your soaping centre!


----------



## robosqu1d (Jul 30, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> I think we're all a little ragged and sick of that particular topic (new sellers) after those couple of recent threads.  I was just hoping we didn't have to do it every single time.  If it must be done publicly, it would be awesome if admin would instead just link to an article or sticky about how to determine one is ready to sell soap, so we can instead focus on what WAS being discussed, which was the hyper-blue soap, and the other photos here in the photo gallery.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 30, 2014)

I think that if you don't like what the admins post or other advanced soapers post then perhaps you need to heed your own advice and move on and ignore what you don't want to see rather than post your own opinion or comments to stir things up.   This is a public forum and we all have the choice to read or not read something written by others.   It's almost like some people just want to stir the pot.  Admins are admins for a reason.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 30, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> It's almost like some people just want to stir the pot. Admins are admins for a reason.



Ironically, it was an admin stirring the pot this time, imo. But I take your point, and will just hope that we can just let the dust settle on this issue for a while.

It was just a suggestion, and like any, it's fine to disagree. Thought it might make things easier/smoother. My apologies if it ruffled yer feathers, not my intention at all.

lizettevdm23 maybe I missed it, I think someone else asked, but I didn't see your response: What are the exfoliation granules in the middle soap?


----------



## robosqu1d (Jul 30, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> ...if you don't like what the admins post or other advanced soapers post




Sigh. Nothing ever changes.  There are always bigger kids in the playground.

I thought one of the points of a forum WAS to share and post your own opinions and comments.  Or is it simply to seek advice from these afore-mentioned admins and advanced soapers?  If so, I for one would find that rather off-putting.  I really like to hear and see what new people are doing, mistakes, daft questions and all.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 30, 2014)

lizettevdm23 - what's your next challenge?  Maybe you need a yellow one to be the sunshiney day, after your "rain" bars!


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 30, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> lizettevdm23 - what's your next challenge?  Maybe you need a yellow one to be the sunshiney day, after your "rain" bars!




No sorry I didn't even answer you CanaDawn...I am attaching a photo of the granuals contaner that I bought. 


Not even sure if it's a natural product but we'll see how it turns out when it's cured. 
Also when my soap seized, I actually worked so fast and reheated it a little bit, then just added the colouring with the speed of light (possibly the reason also for adding too much) and when I got it in the mould I took two sticks and just gave it a very fast stir and left it as that. Also very surprized on the turnout! I wish I had cameras in my house to rewatch the chaos hahahaha!!

Not sure yet of my next challenge. I have got activated charcoal and jasmine fragrance that I haven't done anything with yet, but don't think the fragranc match the color?! 


Lizette


----------



## seven (Jul 30, 2014)

be careful with the jasmine fo, as some florals are notorious ricers, seizers. i hope yours won't do funky stuff.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 30, 2014)

I can't wait to see your next project. I love Jasmine and luckily the one from wsp didn't sieze me up. It helped that I added it to my oils before the lye water - that trick has been a life saver!


----------



## Relle (Jul 31, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> If it must be done publicly, it would be awesome if admin would instead just link to an article or sticky about how to determine one is ready to sell soap.


 
 If you look at old posts, this has been done.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

Soo..........yeah.....

Hey, Jasmine soap next?  With hidden cameras?  

I agree, Jasmine and charcoal would be an unexpected combination - sounds like TWO new batches in the works then?


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes definitely! Will try my best not to screw those up hahaha!


----------



## Relle (Aug 1, 2014)

For all to read - 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=12705


----------



## robosqu1d (Aug 1, 2014)

Relle said:


> For all to read -
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=12705



There is an invitation to PM Admin.  How do I "PM Admin"?  I can't see how to do it.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 1, 2014)

You send a private message to one of the administrators. In alphabetical order: Austin, Hazel, judymoody, Lindy, lsg, paillo or Relle.


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 4, 2014)

I look forward to seeing the new batches!


----------

